
This Century Is Broken - tomashertus
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/21/opinion/this-century-is-broken.html
======
tomashertus
It is actually pretty interesting to go and read mentioned article "Our
Miserable 21st Century" by NICHOLAS N. EBERSTADT[1].

[1] [https://www.commentarymagazine.com/articles/our-
miserable-21...](https://www.commentarymagazine.com/articles/our-
miserable-21st-century/)

------
flukus
What does that make last century? At this point it was embroiled in a world
war.

------
blacksqr
Who broke it? Hint: POLITICIANS SUPPORTED BY D-V-D BR--KS

